# New member new car introduction



## TTwestlondon25 (Feb 9, 2020)

How's it going guys, I've been looking on here for a few weeks while I tried to find a good mk1 tt and so say I've been impressed with the info would be a huge understatement. Anyways names tom 30 based in West London just brought an 05 mk1 with 90k on the clock off a mechanic friend who brought it as an investment. 3 original keys load of history, close to mint body wheels and interior. Mechanically pretty close to bang on. Got the micro switch issue with the window not dropping on drivers door but yet to do a reset so fingers crossed and also faded middle lcd screen so anyone suggest a guy on here I can drive to and get it fixed as I'd rather not be taking it all out and sending it off myself even though it looks a piece of piss Id rather let a pro do it just Incase. So barring any issues of my mrs messing it up hopefully it'll be a smooth ride excuse the pun. Nice one!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tom, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

